# Converting a Formula SAE Car to Electric Power



## EV Dawg (Oct 30, 2011)

Greetings!

I am mechanical engineering student at the University of Washington and I thought I share my senior design project that a couple of other students and I are working on for the UW Formula SAE Team. It is to convert the 2010 built car to electric power!

The design phase has gone on for a while now and is nearly complete! Just now have we decided to write about it because it would be a real treat if we could actually build it! Here are some design specs.

System components:
- 30S 111V Lithium Polymer, 40-50AH
- HPEV AC-35 Motor/Curtis 1238-7601 Controller

Projected Performance:
- 0-60mph in 4.0 seconds w/ full aero-package.

You can find our campaign to reach our funding goal in the link provided. It includes video and information about the project. http://startsomegood.com/Venture/uw...aigns/Show/electric_drive_for_the_uw_fsae_car

More to come!


----------



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

We (Arizona State University) looked at the AC-35 too. It's a pretty heavy motor though, so we're planning a PM motor from Montenergy instead.

That's a pretty good idea with the video fundraiser.


----------



## EV Dawg (Oct 30, 2011)

A quick update:

Genie Industries http://www.genieindustries.com/ has become the main sponsor of the project and we are now building the conversion!!!

Follow the progress on Twitter and Facebook:

http://twitter.com/#!/UW_Electric_SAE

http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/UW-Electric-SAE-Car-Capstone-Project/255651507815468

We chose the AC-35 motor based on our budget, hoping that we'd face the fewest reliability issues. Also, it has the optimum torque for the gear ratios available using a single direct chain drive to a differential (simplest and most efficient form of power transmission for this vehicle).


----------

